# 25/03/2021 Killstream Ranch with Milo Yiannopoulos



## AltisticRight (Mar 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Appearances



25/03/2021 summary:
{pending}



Milo Yiannopoulos is a British Big Black cock loving, Traditionalist Catholic British twink who has allegedly been fucked as a child, but he loved every inch of it. He now claims he's "no-longer (20 inches) gay". TradCath AF. He opened a "homosexual conversion therapy" ranch in Florida, aiming to pray the gay away, 12 inches at a time.

His other notable fundraising schemes include his book on gaygate. He took the money and never delivered.

He raised more than 100k to secure a White scholarship fund and the future for White academics. He took the money and never delivered.

He will be appearing on the Killstream, on the 25th of March, supposedly. What will this faithful Thursday bring us? What will be saved into his Black HARDDRIVE for the leisure of his FBI masters?

Milo is known for missing shows, but seeing how he is now cosying up with right wing grifters, anything could happen.
Read his active cow thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/milo-yiannopoulos-milo-wagner-milo-hanrahan-nero.23581/


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 20, 2021)

Thursday is the 25th, just as a small correction.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 20, 2021)

What silly shit is this faggot up to now?


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Mar 20, 2021)

My god. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Sriracha (Mar 20, 2021)

I started looking into 'reparative' therapy because Milo stated in his interview that it's 'conversion' if you're against and 'reparative' if you're for. 

The idea of reparative therapy was started by a guy named Joseph Nicolosi. According to wiki, he tried to bloodsport a guy in the audience at a press conference out of being a disgusting homosexual: 


> In 2009, Royal College of Psychiatrists criticized Nicolosi's appearance at a conference in London, saying that: "there is no sound scientific evidence that sexual orientation can be changed" and "furthermore, so-called treatments of homosexuality create a setting in which prejudice and discrimination can flourish."[12] Nicolosi gave an interview with the BBC in order to defend his opinions, claiming: "we have a great deal of evidence".[13][12] The conference, at which Nicolosi was a keynote speaker, was organized by Anglican Mainstream, a conservative religious charity, and by evangelical conservative lobby group Christian Action Research and Education, and its organizers professed to be "very worried about the continued progress of the gay ... agenda".[14] *At the conference, Nicolosi performed "therapy" on a man live in front of the audience, a sight Patrick Strudwick described as "like I was watching a blood sport".**[15]*


The guy died of coof a couple of years ago, but here is a youtube channel with his talks on gay conversion therapy. 

I laughed when I was watching his videos, because he said that he doesn't work with lesbians because they have an irrational anger toward men and he gets enough of that at home. Based.

To summarise the beliefs a bit, reparative therapy is only directed at men and they believe that all homosexuality stems from daddy issues. He encourages wrestling with your children as a father to keep the gayness at bay. He literally says if you don't hug your sons, some other man will. If you don't build a bond with your son, he will look for male approval through other avenues (sexually). Closeness with mothers = bad because mothers frown on masculine behaviour. His basis is also backed up by a chick named Elizabeth Moberly, who wrote 'Homosexuality: A New Christian Ethic' 

I hope Milo digs on Ralph that his son is going to get naked in the showers at Ram Ranch if he doesn't wrassle wrassle.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Mar 20, 2021)

hugging is for queers


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 20, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Thursday is the 25th, just as a small correction.


I need to eat my degree, fixed it, thanks!


----------



## Devyn (Mar 20, 2021)

It pisses me off that I ever gave this gross faggot the benefit of the doubt, even if it was ten years ago and before he really started to show his true colours.

I remember watching some of his earliest exchanges/interviews and liking him.  He seemed really low-key and introverted then and he would always state that he didn't actually _like_ the fact that he was gay, that he didn't _want_ to be--he argued firmly _against_ gay marriage and said that open acceptance of homosexuality and "gay" culture was an extremely bad societal influence--that it would be better for just about everyone if they were driven back into the closet.  He just seemed really self-aware and sincere (at least to me, at the time), didn't try to make excuses and certainly didn't come across as an obnoxious tool.  As his popularity grew the mask gradually slipped more and more though, his jokes became increasingly vulgar and his behaviour more catty and over the top.  Once he started dressing like a fucking drag queen and got married it baffled me that any "conservative" could not see him for exactly what he was.  It was a long con bait and switch to help normalize degeneracy, typical of his Tribe (lol @him being Christian in anything but name only)

Anyone who thinks his current grift is something other than a sham too is obviously completely retarded as well.


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 20, 2021)

Calling it now. Milo is going to flake on the gunt. Between the sex tape, the IRL degeneracy, and Milo trying to clean up his act so he can make a camp to procure children to molest - Associating with the gunt will only make him look worse than he already does. I'm hoping Milo is just stringing him along to make him look like an idiot when he doesn't show up on the 25th, but if he does it could be entertaining if Milo does anything but lick the gunt crease.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Mar 20, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Calling it now. Milo is going to flake on the gunt. Between the sex tape, the IRL degeneracy, and Milo trying to clean up his act so he can make a camp to procure children to molest - Associating with the gunt will only make him look worse than he already does. I'm hoping Milo is just stringing him along to make him look like an idiot when he doesn't show up on the 25th, but if he does it could be entertaining if Milo does anything but lick the gunt crease.


This is what I'm hoping for too. Just a string of reschedules while Ralph continues to lose his shit that nobody respeks him or something.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 20, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> I hope Milo digs on Ralph that his son is going to get naked in the showers at Ram Ranch if he doesn't wrassle wrassle.


 ralph is going to kidnap his gay son and ship him off to milo's homocaust camp



PhoBingas said:


> Calling it now. Milo is going to flake on the gunt. Between the sex tape, the IRL degeneracy, and Milo trying to clean up his act so he can make a camp to procure children to molest - Associating with the gunt will only make him look worse than he already does. I'm hoping Milo is just stringing him along to make him look like an idiot when he doesn't show up on the 25th, but if he does it could be entertaining if Milo does anything but lick the gunt crease.





Paddy O' Furniture said:


> This is what I'm hoping for too. Just a string of reschedules while Ralph continues to lose his shit that nobody respeks him or something.


ralph will thank milo for rescheduling, hell thank him for rubbing his (straight [gay]) cock on his greasy face after hes done fucking his ass with leaving him hanging, hell beg milo for more reschedules too like a good little bitch, just like he did dlive, sargon pre jim, etc etc


----------



## Vetti (Mar 20, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Calling it now. Milo is going to flake on the gunt. Between the sex tape, the IRL degeneracy, and Milo trying to clean up his act so he can make a camp to procure children to molest - Associating with the gunt will only make him look worse than he already does. I'm hoping Milo is just stringing him along to make him look like an idiot when he doesn't show up on the 25th, but if he does it could be entertaining if Milo does anything but lick the gunt crease.


I'm honestly amazed that Ralph hasn't burnt the bridge with Milo after multiple no shows. Seems like exactly the kind of thing that would lead him to rant and rage about the dude on stream.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 20, 2021)

According to a NY Post article about this whole fiasco (archive) Milo's now sodomy free in his "marriage" and they're living together as "brothers" since that's what the Bible says they should do... You know, because Milo is a big believer in the Bible...  Check out this gem:



Not for women but an enormous amount of men want what Milo has and he's going to give it to them. I don't think he's talking about conversion therapy.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 20, 2021)

What is this "camp" anyway? I know it's a gay conversion camp, but what I mean, isn't Milo broke as fuck? Are they going to rent office space and force everyone to bring sleeping bags? I didn't catch any details, if there were any details. The other possibility is that this is another gay publicity stunt.


----------



## Sriracha (Mar 20, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I mean, isn't Milo broke as fuck?


Yeah, I'm guessing it's just like his white scholarship fund. When he started that, I don't think anyone actually got scholarships. From what I remember he raised a fucked up amount of money for that too.


----------



## PhoBingas (Mar 20, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I'm honestly amazed that Ralph hasn't burnt the bridge with Milo after multiple no shows. Seems like exactly the kind of thing that would lead him to rant and rage about the dude on stream.


Usually only one slight or even a perceived slight will get you a spot on Ralph's shit list for either the rest of your life or his life. I think the last time he was a no-show as well, but showed up the time before that. Ralph must be friendly with or worried Milo has dirt on him on that "holy hard drive" of his. Anyone else would have had an hour of showtime dedicated to Ralph calling them a limp wristed f-slur who was never allowed back on for flaking twice.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't really like him but Milo's a good entertainer, I expect some minor aylawgging from him


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Mar 20, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> What is this "camp" anyway? I know it's a gay conversion camp, but what I mean, isn't Milo broke as fuck? Are they going to rent office space and force everyone to bring sleeping bags? I didn't catch any details, if there were any details. The other possibility is that this is another gay publicity stunt.


Milos Homocaust Camp for Former Catboys.
Nick already accepted a position as a counseler.


----------



## RichardRApe (Mar 20, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> I don't really like him but Milo's a good entertainer


Do you really think/believe that? I've always found Milo very basic and surface level. Like a clown he shocked people until they realized that his whole gimmick was to shock people.


> I'm a conservative kike faggot that chokes on nigger dick... haha, can't pigeon hole me!


The whole charade falls apart when you define what a conservative is.


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah 28 gunt guard pulling up in black Ford Raptor Trucks
Helicopters landed
Milo's camp is under siege under lock down


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Mar 20, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Do you really think/believe that? I've always found Milo very basic and surface level.


Yeah his takes I can do without and I'm sure he's a creep IRL but all in all I think he's an above average public speaker


----------



## NPC2580 (Mar 20, 2021)

Just finishing watching the latest episode of the Christian Weston  chandler documentary.

Strangely enough Milo yiannopoulos is actually featured in "bullying" Chris  showing him as an example of what happens when the troons "get to power".

It would be pretty amazing if somebody could enquire about this matter


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 20, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Milos Homocaust Camp for Former Catboys.
> Nick already accepted a position as a counseler.


The only part of this that does not check out is that nick just got that big house for sleepovers.  What's he going to camp for?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Mar 20, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> The only part of this that does not check out is that nick just got that big house for sleepovers.  What's he going to camp for?


lol Nick is moving out of his mom's house into his own Groyper General Streamer House?


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 20, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> lol Nick is moving out of his mom's house into his own Groyper General Streamer House?


Yeah the Groyper Command Post for impressionable AnalFirst bois. I just hope he has something perfectly juvenile in his own house.  Like a Golden Corral chocolate fountain.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Mar 21, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Yeah 28 gunt guard pulling up in black Ford Raptor Trucks
> Helicopters landed
> Milo's camp is under siege under lock down


Lookin' for Ethan Ralph, gonna fuck Ethan Ralph's butt!


----------



## Ralphamale (Mar 21, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Yeah 28 gunt guard pulling up on black Rascal Scooters
> Helicopters landed
> Milo's camp is under siege under lock down


Fixed


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 1, 2021)

HashtagPillstreamUncircumcisedAllOneWord - [bitwave.tv]
					

Come one, come all and watch the host of the infamous Pillstream Ethan "Gunt" Ralph make an ass of himself Monday through Friday, 9:30(ish) PM EST on the only official, Ayy-Lawg restream.   I take no




					bitwave.tv
				



Gunty is live with the totally non-homosexual fed faggot Milo.


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 1, 2021)

It just keeps getting worse and worse. Every time that flaming nonce opens his mouth, more lies spew out.


----------



## High Tea (Apr 1, 2021)

Milo says in every interview lately that he's "done this country a great service".  Talk about a savior complex.

Ralph mentions yet again that he was the first person to interview Candace Owens.  Ralph simps so hard for her.  It's one of his top accomplishments.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 1, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Milo says in every interview lately that he's done this country a great service.  Talk about a savior complex.


He took that "Gamergate put Trump in The White House" quote to heart.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Apr 1, 2021)

Warski and Milo have the same dark circles under their eyes.

Ralphs face is too bloated for them to show I guess.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 1, 2021)

Milo just called Ralph out for not reading the hate superchats. Ralph is such a clout whore.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 1, 2021)

Ralph stepping on eggshells around Rand and Dingo. An unintelligible, drunk gunt openly rimming Fedopoulos' incontinent asshole. Very very disrespectful.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 2, 2021)

I knew massa Milo was gonna dab on that gunt


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 2, 2021)

Sounds like a good show.  Did Milo help cure Ralph's gayness?

I already know the answer is no.


----------



## Tom Myers (Apr 3, 2021)

The stream replay has some sort of jab from Milo towards Ralph cut out, but the HIV accusation wasn't cut. Does anyone have the missing piece(s)?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Apr 3, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> The stream replay has some sort of jab from Milo towards Ralph cut out, but the HIV accusation wasn't cut. Does anyone have the missing piece(s)?


Might have been the part where ralph calls him a "silly faggot".


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 3, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> Might have been the part where ralph calls him a "silly faggot".


IIRC He called Milo a faggot at least twice.


----------



## Jeff Gerstmann (Apr 3, 2021)

DSM-IV said:


> Warski and Milo have the same dark circles under their eyes.


That's what happens when you abuse stimulants and don't sleep and refuse to hydrate like a normal person.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 3, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> The stream replay has some sort of jab from Milo towards Ralph cut out, but the HIV accusation wasn't cut. Does anyone have the missing piece(s)?


I was wondering what he edited since it took a while to get that one uploaded. @PhoBingas can you link your Odysee copies please.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 3, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> I was wondering what he edited since it took a while to get that one uploaded. @PhoBingas can you link your Odysee copies please.


This is the Milo episode: https://odysee.com/@PhoBingasFoodsI...umcised---04-_-01-_-2021---Janigator-(1980):4


----------



## LurkTrawl (Apr 3, 2021)

Devyn said:


> Once he started dressing like a fucking drag queen and got married it baffled me that any "conservative" could not see him for exactly what he was.


Candace Owens is still brought onto Fox and still beloved by conservatives even though she was trying to make a website to dox people like themselves.

Idiots looking for spokespeople will always find soulless grifters instead.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 3, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Candace Owens is still brought onto Fox and still beloved by conservatives even though she was trying to make a website to dox people like themselves.
> 
> Idiots looking for spokespeople will always find soulless grifters instead.


Most of these scumbags hope you forget the news cycle. Candace is as interesting as a coat of wet paint and Daily Wire is clearly trying to go for a diversity hire that pisses off the other aisle. This isn't complicated to figure out. Her show will probably fall to the wayside (Who fucking watches Andrew Klavan or Michael Knowles or Matt Walsh?) so people will care less and less as time goes on. Alex, Milo, Crowder have all fucked their audience. It's all one big circle. Ralph will still play the clips, don't worry, little aylawgs. We're not quite finished.


----------



## Tom Myers (Apr 3, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> This is the Milo episode: https://odysee.com/@PhoBingasFoodsI...umcised---04-_-01-_-2021---Janigator-(1980):4


At 1:01:43 Milo talks shit about Ralph. I don't know if it was cut from the original or if I just missed it bc watching on double speed.


----------



## RichardRApe (Apr 3, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> At 1:01:43 Milo talks shit about Ralph. I don't know if it was cut from the original or if I just missed it bc watching on double speed.


Oh yeah, took big shots at Mama Ralph. Single mothers are the root of all evil and according to Milo they pretty much guarantee:

have problems with drugs 
be in and out of jail 
have you know, hideous pornography of yourself spread across the internet
any number of other revolting things (like having a gunt and not wearing underwear in your gym short?)
Imagine getting straight clowned in your own home by a greasy-haired homosexual grifting con man dying of AIDS. Shameful Ralph.


----------

